# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Помощь бойцам АТО и ВСУ >  Поради для озброєних мирних жителів України: як захиститися під час бої з російськими загарбниками

## SlavaUkraini

Доброго ранку, Одесо, я пишу, щоб надати вам деякі пропозиції щодо розкриття озброєного українського цивільного населення.
Це пропозиції, які можуть бути корисними для самооборони тих мирних жителів, які взялися за зброю захищати Україну від російського загарбника.

Такі поради стосуються, зокрема, захисту організму. У деяких ситуаціях вони можуть врятувати життя або зменшити травми, спричинені, зокрема, вибухами.

*Захист голови*
Якщо озброєний громадянин не має бойового шолома, він може використовувати мотоциклетний шолом або інший вид захисного шолома, який у нього є.
Найкращими є повнолицеві мотоциклетні шоломи.
Хоча ці типи шоломів не захищають від куль, вони можуть допомогти захистити голову від осколків, спричинених вибухами.
Максимальний захист досягається за допомогою повнолицевих мотоциклетних шоломів.


*Захист грудей і спини*
За відсутності бронежилета цивільний збройний міг використовувати дерев’яну полицю як альтернативу тим, що використовуються вдома для розміщення на ній книг.
В основному, порада – відпиляти дерев’яні полиці, які є у вас вдома, і використовувати їх для захисту грудей і спини.

Краще використовувати ті полиці, які мають більшу товщину.

Дерев’яні частини слід зв’язати між собою мотузкою або іншим матеріалом, щоб дві частини міцно тримали тіло.

Рішення не захищає від куль, але від осколків може врятувати життя.

Якщо столярі чи столярні підприємства все ще можуть працювати на своїх лісопильних заводах, вони могли б застосувати цей тип захисту у більших масштабах. Краще дошки товщиною не менше 5 сантиметрів.

*Захист ніг*
У цьому випадку захист можуть запропонувати щитки для гомілки, які гравці використовують під час футбольних матчів.
Порада – ставити щитки гомілки не тільки спереду, але і ззаду або на литках.
А ще краще, надіньте подвійні щитки гомілки спереду і подвійні щитки на гомілку ззаду.
Також в цьому випадку захист від осколків від вибуху.

Якщо у вас є черевики з металевим носом або інші види армованого взуття, використовуйте саме ці, а не звичайні кросівки.

*Захисні щити*
Громадянам також можна порадити підготувати щити, подібні до тих, які зазвичай використовують спецпідрозділи поліції під час своїх дій.
Громадяни могли приготувати такі щити з металевими та дерев’яними пластинами. Потім з’єднайте металеві пластини з деревом або зробіть їх прямо в металі товщиною в кілька сантиметрів.
Вони дуже корисні для захисту під час ведення міської війни проти російських солдатів. Наприклад, якщо вас двоє, то перший тримає захисний щит, а той, що стоїть за пагонами.
Не забудьте створити невелику щілину в щиті, щоб мати можливість бачити вперед.



*На закінчення*
Ці рішення не є ідеальними, але вони можуть бути корисними для кращого захисту цивільного населення без належного особистого захисту. Ці рішення могли б зменшити кількість поранених, дозволивши більшій кількості озброєних мирних жителів залишатися на місцях, захищаючи міста України від російського загарбника.


Будь ласка, поширюйте цю інформацію через свої канали Telegram і всіма можливими способами, щоб українські громадяни, залучені проти вторгнення російських військових, могли краще захищатися.

Мені шкода, що я не можу зробити більше для вас і всього українського народу.

Слава Україно!

----------

